# Papier Mache Dark Butterfly by Dan Reeder



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A time-lapse video of a creature that would do any haunt display proud:






Here is his web site if you're interested in seeing more fabulous creations:

http://www.gourmetpapermache.com/GourmetPaperMache.php


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Not sure which is more impressive; the final product or the process! Wow! Such detail!!
Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in awe, too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! That guy is talented. I looked at some of his other pieces and he is quite the artist.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This guy does amazing work.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I have been a huge fan of Dan the Monster Mans's unique work for quite some time. His paper mache or rather cloth mache is mind boggling. I have several of his books and would love to be able to make some the stunning monsters he has created. I am particularly fond of his dragon head mount! Btw- he is a member here but sadly is inactive.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I have three of his books as well, and have emailed him back and forth. He's a super nice guy and is very helpful with any questions his readers have. His dragon scales are completely epic!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

O M GOSH!!! That was so cool, I need to watch it again!!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

this guy is insanely talented!


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

have you guys seen his Maleficent dragon? It's AMAZING!!


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

All I can say is WOW! He has my applause and his videos help me solve a problem with one of my old prop repairs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I have made a number of paper mache beasts using his technique. They come ohut fantastic. Only once have I gone the extra step and done the cloth over the top of the mache.It came out great. But his paper tecnique is superb. Now, I wish I had his talent for sculpting and finishing. Get his books. They are really helpfull and funny. He ia a good teacher.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^And I love the comments about/from the cat in the pages of the books....very funny.(he has the same kooky ideas about cats as I do.) His books are both informative, hilarious and the pictures are gorgeous.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow!


----------

